# A Drop of Honey



## jklapperich (Jun 22, 2015)

Props to the folks at A Drop of Honey. I have been a regular customer of bulk beeswax for a few years. The wax is clean and ships super fast. I am very happy with these folks. :applause:


----------



## Don Stamper (Jul 19, 2016)

wrong thread.


----------

